# JPEG



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

All images from my digi cameras are saved in JPEG. Now, the images from my SD 16GB card can't be saved, an Error message box appears. However, I can still save the image if I use TIFF.

I have checked the SD card with Privzer and no faults. So, I took the same photographs with another Olympus using a CF card, but still the same.

Can't use TIFF files with this site, so any suggestions please?

Thanks


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

If you are using a PC as opposed to a Mac, then follow the instructions below and it should work for you.

Open the file in MS Paint, go to the "File" menu, select "Save As" and click on the "*JPEG* picture" option from the menu to *convert tiff* to jpg file. Now in the last step, choose your desired location on your computer, enter the file name and click on the "Save" button to save and *convert* the *TIFF* to a JPG image.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Generally, TIFF files are uncompressed "true color" images (no compression like JPEG or GIF). Similar to if your camera saved in one of the many RAW camera formats. No, uploading full size, uncompressed TIFFs would be disastrous, Roy's storage costs would explode through the roof. It's a neat feature for photo enthusiasts who want to tweak images in Photoshop, but not ideal for amateurs. For one, full size TIFFs fill up your memory card space very quickly!

A. Check your camera settings. You may've inadvertently set your camera to take uncompressed images. Set it to take highest quality JPEGs, that will minimize the compression while still retaining modestly sized image files. You may still wish to resize images on your computer, posting 5000ishx3000ish images to the web is time consuming and wasteful of forum storage.

B. If there's a problem with the memory card ("the images from my SD 16GB card can't be saved"), reformat the memory card in the camera. Not on your computer, but *in the camera*. (Why: your computer may format the card in a different file system format than the camera uses.) Do NOT use a "delete all images" command, but find the "reformat memory card" command, if there is one (there should be). Check the manual if you can't find it.

C. Your camera might have a setting to save in both uncompressed and JPEG images, or make copies to JPEG right on the memory card. Again, crack open the owner's manual.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for your replies

Thanks for you replies. I have taken the SD card and memory stick downstairs and switched on my HP Probook. Tried to save the image as JPEG and no problem. Seems as thought the desktop has a problem. Could I try Check Disk to see if W7/64 has a problem lurking ?

Test image


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Just for the hell of it, you could do a reformat of the card.

Later,

William


----------

